# FAO; Swansea people, Help.



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi guys, theres a chap who lives in birchgrove who does tooling and head skimming etc. I need to know the name of him / the company and also a contact number or website? 

Cheers


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanx to john who just PM'd me. 

CF huxtablw & sons
Tel: 01792 812165
384 Birchgrove Road, Birchgrove, Swansea, SA7 9NN
Categories: Engine Rebuilders in Swansea


----------

